# Woooo hooooo! No more pencils no more books!!!



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'm gonna graduate from university! I've had this one course that's been holding me back for the past _year_ that I just found out I got a 70 in! It's pretty sad, but it took me THREE extra years to finish school. I switched majors halfway through, failed a bunch of courses, and pretty much took the most convoluted, irresponsible route imaginable - But I did it!!

Six months ago I really didn't think I was gonna be able to make it. I was living in my parent's house, had no job, no degree and my networth had just slipped into the negatives for the first time in my life. I was getting pretty depressed.

Then I got a 6 figure job offer out of the blue, just finished this last course, moved to a new city and am finally able to start my life!

Anyways, just thought I'd share here - I'm pretty happy  My adult-life money diary will be coming in the next couple weeks! And I can now start participating in the CMF as a real person with real income and not as a procrastinating student playing with 10k in the stock market when he should have been studying instead; like I have been for the past 3 years haha.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats Peter - I know people in their mid-forties who are still "short one credit", so even if you took a little longer than you planned, it's still better to do it sooner rather than later (like 20 years later when your brain has turned to mush).


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Amazing, wonderful, fantastic! Your investment in human capital is now starting to pay off! (six figures out of the blue? Not bad!)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Thank you very much guys! Committing to doing it was honestly the most difficult thing I've ever done in my life. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing haha.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Good on you Peter but remember in the old day's we could stop for you younger people that is not an option learning is an on going thing now.
Skills are always good but then there still is a time just to enjoy ones success.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Way to go, hope your career flourishes and invest well

But remember to smell the roses along the way!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

peterk said:


> Anyways, just thought I'd share here


Congrats Peter for not giving up!

As Dame Julie Andrews would say, 'perseverance is failing 19 times and succeeding the 20th.'

Seems that quote matches you well.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It doesn't sound like it was an easy education. I am sure you appreciate it all the more now.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Great work. You should be very proud. I'll raise my pint watching the hockey game to you!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What field are you working in?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Peter!

Its not often you get a offer like that out fo the blue!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys. I'm working in the Oil Sands, for a company I had a co-op position with 2 years ago. Apparently they were looking to hire, my former manager put my name forward, and they cold called me with an offer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

That's awesome.
So are you moving closer to your new job or commuting?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Yup I've moved. Across the whole country! Was in Ontario. There's company provided tranportation from home to work so I'm in no rush to buy a car either. Might consider getting something next fall when it starts becoming chilly though!


----------

